# cell phone calls



## dibs80 (Apr 15, 2007)

someone thought u may be able to help me. i got a call EARLY this morning that showed "unknown" as caller, but i thought there was a number (it was 240am). when i got up, i wanted to know who the caller was. under received calls, it just has the time and "new call". is there a way i can find out the caller??? thanks -dibs


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

not if they block the number


----------



## dibs80 (Apr 15, 2007)

i've just never seen the words "new call". i've seen private, unknown, etc. just wondering.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i don't remember ever seeing "new call" as i access my memory banks, the others, yes.


----------



## dibs80 (Apr 15, 2007)

that's why it's sooooooo strange!!


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

remember, this stuff is magic


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know if this still works, but a few years ago I got a blocked number by the following technique.

When the unknown number came, I dialed the "block this number" code. Then I reviewed the list of blocked numbers, and the actual number was available.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

interesting but how did you know what number to dial for the "btn code"?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a standard phone company number, *xx, I'd have to look it up now, I haven't used it in a long time. It's the code that blocks the last incoming call. Once it's blocked, it was available on the blocked number list.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

*67?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I think it's *60 - but you have to have that feature, and I don't think it works if you are dialing that from your cell phone.


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Actually it does work from a cell phone. But most cell phones has a setting where you can block your number whenever you make a call. You wont need to use *67 to block a call if have this option set on your phone...

*67- to block a call

*69- to return last call


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Like I said, I'm too lazy to look it up, just know that a few years ago, it was a sneaky way to find a private number.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

*57 is for call trace. You don't get the number, but enough traces that come back for the same number will be reported to the cops.


----------



## jdeeze (Apr 23, 2007)

gurutech said:


> *57 is for call trace. You don't get the number, but enough traces that come back for the same number will be reported to the cops.


Are you serious ? Here i was getting all excited to test this out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I believe each of the trace calls are logged by the phone company, then if you've done a number of them and report the issue, the authorities can access this trace data.


----------

